# Wood for Forest Aquascape??



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

I've been thinking about doing a forest's edge/ meadow aquascape, but I'm not sure on what driftwood/wood people are using to achieve that awesome tree trunk look. I thought spider wood at first, but I think it would be to light in color and not straight enough... Tank will be a 30 long, 1/3rd forested - 2/3rds meadow 

Here are some links to the general style I'm looking to work with. Let me know what you think they're using!

2016 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #2

2015 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #342

Morning forest: https://www.mnn.com/lifestyle/arts-...e-art-of-creating-delicate-underwater-gardens

http://webdesignsmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/9.jpg

https://www.google.com/search?q=For...UICigB&biw=1536&bih=759#imgrc=k4Ltg2P_leyJEM:


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Spiderwood can be used if you have access to a lot of LFS that sell it. Spiderwood can also turn very dark and doesn't stay light at all. You have to snipe the right pieces. Spiderwood is the only wood that is widely available in my country. You can look my forest hardscapes in the signature below enough straight pieces if you cut/saw some big spiderwood pieces.

Visit some lfs and see which wood is widely available and snipe the right pieces to make a forest.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

@Nigel95 ahh, I did not know it darkened, thanks! Will be following your tank journal too.

What about Redmoor Wood, is this the same as spider wood?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Lots of wood is deceptive as many types will dry to white but return to normal brown when wet again. I would never buy wood based on color when it is dry.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Actually I don't know any wood that doesn't turn dark brown eventually underwater.


----------



## Camiklove (Aug 30, 2017)

*Help!*

I don't know where to post this but I need help identifying these baby fry. I found them this morning with no idea how they got here, because they look like guppy fry and I only have female guppies. Can you please help me identify it. It could only be guppy or platy. I also had one pregnant ghost shrimp but these don't look like shrimps to me because they have little fins.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

@Camiklove There is a forum section for fish that you might have better luck in. They look like guppy fry to me. Likely from a female guppy you purchased that was already pregnant, or you do have a male in your tank. They are 100% not shrimp.


----------



## jsankey88 (Nov 6, 2016)

If you have a male platy then it's quite possible that they have cross bred 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Vinster8108 said:


> @*Nigel95* ahh, I did not know it darkened, thanks! Will be following your tank journal too.
> 
> What about Redmoor Wood, is this the same as spider wood?


So far as I know redmoor wood and spiderwood is the same just a different name. 

Good luck!


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Here's the journal!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1192906-forests-edge.html


----------

